

A trip through the Graphics Pipeline (2011) - sagargv
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-the-graphics-pipeline-2011-index/

======
ryandrake
Title is a reference to Jim Blinn's excellent (although a bit dated)
collection of 3D graphics articles, "A Trip Down the Graphics Pipeline" [1]. A
clear, useful, and often humorous take on various computer graphics topics,
including the legacy "fixed function" 3D pipeline. Highly recommended!

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Blinns-
Corner/dp/1558603875](http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Blinns-Corner/dp/1558603875)

